# Cyborg's tren cycle



## Cyborg (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm back on cycle again! Now I must say something as a disclaimer. I am running tren e and it is my first time running tren. I have read and read about tren for about the last year and I have decided to go with the longer ester. This is not advised for your 1st run with tren. However I have made my decision. Its in me now. Took my first injects yesterday. Im running test cyp weeks 1-14 @ 750mg a week. Tren e weeks 1-12 @ 600 mg a week. I will also be adding oral winny @ 50mg daily weeks 5-12. The cycle length is dependant on what my body tells me. If I feel I need to shorten it then I am prepared to do so. I just wanted to have enough gear that if I love it I can do a strong cycle. I haveplenty of caber, adex and hcg on hand as well as cialis just in case. That's not including tge liver support and supplements. Have those too. I am really intrigued by these compounds and have heard good and bad things. So far I dont feel anything really but thats expected. I did taste the tren after inject. Reminded me of beef for some strange reason. The goal here is recomp. Stay tuned.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 12, 2013)

Tuned in to your recomp brother! How will the diet look? Running a deficit?


----------



## DF (Feb 12, 2013)

Best of luck on the cycle brother!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2013)

go get some borg!


----------



## SystM (Feb 12, 2013)

Yessss!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyborg (Feb 12, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Tuned in to your recomp brother! How will the diet look? Running a deficit?


Diet will be 6 meals a day with fast acting carbs immediately upon waking and for my shake and solid meal post workout. The rest will be little to no carbs. 60g protein per meal. Throw some good fats in there as well.


----------



## Cyborg (Feb 12, 2013)

It will be a slight defecit Andro.


----------



## Cyborg (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok so day 3 and I defiantly feel a mental edge that was not there 3 days ago. Maybe it's placebo but I usually feel cyp a little at about day 3 after my shot. I feel like my hormone levels are on the climb. I feel remarkably  good today...like I can take n the world and win.


----------



## Jada (Feb 13, 2013)

Followin ur log brother!


----------



## Cyborg (Feb 15, 2013)

Day 5. Second shot taken yesterday. I must say that I do indeed feel different. I find that yesterday I was alot more quick to speak my mind. No trouble sleeping but I did have one crazy whacked dream last night. I usually don't dream much at all. My bodily temperature seems slightly higher. I just plain feel different. Not complaining.because it's a good different. Aggression is up for sure, but that's controllable. All in your head. I have a feeling I haven't seen anything yet. Bring it on.


----------



## Navyman (Feb 15, 2013)

Cyborg said:


> Day 5. Second shot taken yesterday. I must say that I do indeed feel different. I find that yesterday I was alot more quick to speak my mind. No trouble sleeping but I did have one crazy whacked dream last night. I usually don't dream much at all. My bodily temperature seems slightly higher. I just plain feel different. Not complaining.because it's a good different. Aggression is up for sure, but that's controllable. All in your head. I have a feeling I haven't seen anything yet. Bring it on.




I'm actually interested in following this log, although I would primarily tell first timers to use the long ester for many bros they would much rather run the long ester. I really think a lot of trenmania is over stated so this will be good for others on the fence about the two esters. The way I see it with the ace ester if unwelcome sides occur it could  take 1 week or more for sides to subside and with the enanthate ester it would be around 2 weeks for sides to subside. How bout an undeconate ester attached to tren that's what I want!


----------



## Cyborg (Feb 17, 2013)

So day 6. Had my 1st bout of insomnia and night sweats last night. It wasnt that bad. I did get some sleep...i just kept waking up. My mind kept racing. The mental focus on tren is great. I also have noticed myself getting winded easier. No strength gains so far. Can't wait for that. Workouts have been quite intense. So far its so worth it. Loving it!


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 17, 2013)

Cyborg said:


> So day 6. Had my 1st bout of insomnia and night sweats last night. It wasnt that bad. I did get some sleep...i just kept waking up. My mind kept racing. The mental focus on tren is great. I also have noticed myself getting winded easier. No strength gains so far. Can't wait for that. Workouts have been quite intense. So far its so worth it. Loving it!



Benadryl..use it.

 and other shit if you got it.


----------



## Cyborg (Feb 17, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Benadryl..use it.
> 
> Benzos and other shit if you got it.


Thanks for the tip. I'll pick some up.


----------



## Navyman (Feb 17, 2013)

hulksmash said:


> Benadryl..use it.
> 
> Benzos and other shit if you got it.



Yes also try melatonin they are good to for those really troublesome nights just be careful with those rx and use as prescribed they can be highly addictive.


----------



## Cyborg (Feb 21, 2013)

Day 11. I must say, this tren is something else. If the rest of the cycle goes this well it will be a staple for my cycles in the future. I'm getting night sweats, insomnia and wild thoughts...but my muscles are also starting to harden and Im already seeing slight results. So far it's awesome. Pics coming soon.


----------



## DF (Feb 21, 2013)

Sounds great Cy!


----------



## Cyborg (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm in ny third week now. So far in two weeks the scale has dropped from 227 to 222. I also started the winny this week, and I can tell already that I like it. Makes me feel good. I am running it weeks 3-10 instead of 5-12. The tren is stable now and so is my mood...but I must say that coming up on it I had some aggression.  The same thing happened when I upped my test last cycle to 1 gram, but to a lesser degree. This tren is no joke but I like it. I'm starting to see some definition in mu triceps I havent seen before, but thats about it so far. So far no pp problems like with the deca. Hope it stays this way. Taking caber twice a week.


----------



## Cyborg (Mar 1, 2013)

Experiencing some joint aches now with the winny. Lifts are going splendid though. Starting to see some strength increase...especially on dips. I am going to make this a cut instead of a recomp. I had my bodyfat % measured. I knew it was high, but didn't know it was 22.5% high. Oh well, it's just a temporary state...here's to shedding some fat! And just as a note...I realize that winny works it's magic at.a lower bodyfat%...and that it doesn't burn fat persay. I chose it for its ability to make my free testosterone higher, it's  supposed ability to help with libido, and it's overall synergy with tren. So far it's working.


----------



## Adrian2401 (Mar 2, 2013)

For Sleep:

10g Time Release Melatonin...LIGHTS OUT BABY!!!!!!!


----------



## Cyborg (Mar 2, 2013)

Adrian2401 said:


> For Sleep:
> 
> 10g Time Release Melatonin...LIGHTS OUT BABY!!!!!!!


Omg Adrian ACTUALLY made a post?!?! Lol....thanks for the advice bro. Sleeping  has actually gotten easier this last.week....and night sweats have slowed down. The sides were more pronounced coming up on.cycle for me. Things are pretty stable as of now. Rolling along smooth.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2013)

sounds like your having a great ride brother!


----------



## Cyborg (Apr 4, 2013)

OK guys. So I am in need of advice. I feel incredible on tren. Sides are manageable. Gains are stellar. However, I checked my bp today. 159/97. Not good. So do I need to stop my cycle?? Or is there something I can us to lower it?? Currently using a baby asprin a day, milk thistle, nac, fish oil, multi vita, saw palmetto. I'll admit diet hasn't been spot on, but fairly clean. Health is much more important than anything. What should I do brothers??


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 4, 2013)

Tren does the same to me, it also elevated my liver enzymes quite a bit.  I made the decision to never run it again.   Some things are just too good to be true


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you donated blood recently? Run some Cialis for a few days and recheck.


----------



## Cyborg (Apr 4, 2013)

I donated a few months ago. Definatly time again. I tried a cialis about 3 weeks in and I felt like my bp skyrocketed for a couple of days so I didn't take it again. I don't feel bad, but the #'s don't lie.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 4, 2013)

Start your days off with some yoga or man stretching if your ashamed to get your yoga on.    


and avoid sodium / salty foods.   hopefully you know to get a gallon of water in each day.    You'll be surprised at what these two things will do for your BP


----------



## Cyborg (Apr 4, 2013)

OK, so after some research I started  Hawthorne berry, potassium, and niacin last night. I am lowering my salt intake, starting stretches every morning and cleaning up my diet completely. Water intake is good already, drink it all day long. I will retest in a week. Thanks for all your advice guys.


----------



## DF (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like you have down all the right supps.  How much longer do you have in this cycle?


----------



## Cyborg (Apr 4, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> Sounds like you have down all the right supps.  How much longer do you have in this cycle?



5 more weeks I do believe.


----------



## Cyborg (Apr 25, 2013)

Sorry for posting late here....but the niacin, hawthorn berry & potassium did the trick. I also have found that for me tren is worth it as long as my supements are in check. Horny as hell on tren....no limp pp  like with deca. Tren is great! The Winny was good too, but next time I may try Masteron or even Proviron instead.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 25, 2013)

U get those sups together or seperate


----------



## Cyborg (Apr 25, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> U get those sups together or seperate


Seperate. The niacin makes me itch, but it's better than high bp.


----------

